# Supplements and Exercise!!!



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

OK, as some of you may know already, I have a new edition to the fam. An AmBully named LEGEND. Legends father, when we saw him, weighed about 85-90 pounds and was what I like to call "FAT-SWOLE"...lol. He was fat and muscular. Now, in person he is a nice looking dog, I know with cold weather outside dogs build extra fatty layers to keep warn so of course that's natural. Conditioned, Legend's daddy is ripped. Now, I personally, despise the way some of these other AmBullies look. FAT, LAZY, ALWAYS OUT OF BREATH, ETC... Seems to me, the AmBully's health are being deprived when breeders try to reach the 100+ pound APBT (Which are really AmBullies)... Anyways, I do not want that from my pup. We went out today and played with the 5 or 6 other pitbulls on the block and he hung in there for about 20 min, then walked back to the house, found some shade and took him a nice long nap. Also, when we first got him, he ran up the stairs and was panting heavily... Needless to say, Legend is out of shape lol. On the other hand, he is very lively, just has to play in 20 min intervals. So, starting TODAY, we are going out for runs and play time EVERYDAY for at least an hour.

Also, like goose (<-APBT pup to the left as my avatar), I would like to get him involved in weight pulls or some other type of activities.

Now that the background is done, does anyone have any info on the best types of supplements for him? NOT MEANING STEROIDS OR SH** LIKE THAT!!! I mean I used to play football, and even eating right didn't give me all the proper nutrients I had to stay on point. I have been told there are creatine supplements, protein supplements, etc. I already feed all three of my dogs the BEST (and expensive...lol) dog food like Innova Evo and Solid Gold (The Hi Protein Low Carbs as directed by vet for growing pups)...

DADDY CONDITIONED









OTHER NICE LOOKING AMBULLIES

ATL KING'S "QUEEN LAYLA" ( ATLKINGPITS.COM )









OR

ATL KING'S "KING DIESIEL" ( ATLKINGPITS.COM )









AND NOT LIKE THESE!!!

GANGHIS KON KENNEL'S "KONVICT" ( ganghiskonkennel.com )









OR

RED LION VN KENNEL'S "MONSTER" ( REDLIONVN.COM)


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Hope this helps a little

Your pup looks like a cutie! Best of luck with him.

Puppies should NOT be fed EVO IMO. Your vet told you to use EVO????????

A high quality all life stages or puppy food if you want to feed kibble is good or you might want to look into feeding RAW

Also, I personally would not do anything strenuous with a puppy period. Puppies are growing and the joints and bones are not done developing thus these are critical times. Stressing joints and overloading bones can cause permanent damage. There is no reason to do anything except regular play walking 

Nor would I give unnecessary supplements.
Unless you talk to a vet nutritionist or it is for a medical reason don't mess around with giving extra supplements to a pup. It can do more harm then good. 

Most of what your dog will become is already genetically predetermined. Now of course feeding a healthy food and getting the proper care and exercise will bring him to his potential don't push the issue and try to make him develop faster 

IMO A pup should not get winded going up stairs...if the pup is already having breathing issues just running up stairs I'd get some health checks done. It could be any number of things from a heart murmur to a soft or elongated palate to being related to the muzzle length.

I would also suggest the pup get x-rayed before starting any rigorous training in the future
See the OFA and Penn Hip sites for details.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

How old is your pup? I would not put to much strain on a pup as has been said. If you want to condition your dog, any dogman with any salt will tell you HANDWALKING is the best conditioner. If you look at any old keeps (pre match conditioning regimes) they all inlude TONS of handwalking. You could also start him on a mill at slow short intervals. As far as supplements a good multivitamin maybe right now but I would use anything else. On your older dog you could try VERTEX or RF-1. I have been using the Vertex and so far its doing good.


----------



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

It's EVO Innova, and no he didn't specifically say not to. I asked what's a good diet and he said anything high in protein. I mentioned EVO Innova 43% protein and he said that's fine. I'm not sure what IMO is.

He's 6 months, and it's not this pup to the left. That's Goose, he's 3 months and an APBT. The AmBully I'm talking about is in the pic below.

I NEVER would strain my pups! When I say I want to keep him healthy, I don't mean running miles and miles loading him up with supplements. I mean, They must have just been feeding him and feeding him with not much excercise. I mean walking, jogging, or playing like we did today with the neighborhood dogs.

What does Vertex and RF-1 do?

And as far as him panting after coming upstairs, I think it's just cuz he's a bigger pup. I mean he's been checked by the vet and they said cuz he's just a big baby. Bigger dogs generate more heat therefore needing to pant more in order to cool down because they burn out quicker. I'm beginning to just think it's "baby fat" cuz he's very athletic and sturdy to be so big.

Also, I plan on getting him checked around one year old with the x-ray test just to make sure everything internally is not out of whack.

I am thinking about getting a carpet mill sometime in the near future. Any suggestions on what kind. I don't think there's much cuz I have only seen/heard of Grand Carpet Mills...

LEGEND


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

IMO means In my Opinion lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would do the walking with Legend. Play fetch and when it is warmer out swimming is great exercise and doesn't stain the joints.


----------



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

IMO... LOL... I feel slow!!!!  


And thanks mikado... And about that swimming thing... What do you recommend a pool or a lake? Are lakes safe with all these deceases out... I know sometimes my female pup pup takes off to the lake and tries to drink it all up. Scares me sometimes cuz I don't know what type of sh** in that lake.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

He is still too young for any major strenuous exercise type of exercise. 

I personally feel Evo is not for puppies which of course is just my opinion. I've read too many conflicting reports even from their own workers to use it with a pup. For example in researching about it:
I've read it is for all life stages except not for large breed pups and yet also
that it isn't good for pups LOL so I chose to avoid it with puppies

They need a specific balance in their diet. just looking at one aspect of food such as the protien level doesn't give you the full picture

Most vets unless they are trained in nutrition which most aren't are not the best to ask about dog food. Ask your vet what background he has in that...

Do some research of the threads on nutrition on the forum and sites like dogaware.com


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I would look into a slat (free running) mill or and E-mill. Grand Carpet is the most famous for the carpet mills but carpet mills are more strength training where as the Slat and E-mill build wind and do more conditioning!

Vertex

http://www.dogtownusa.citymax.com/page/page/3946351.htm


----------



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks! Everyone has been really informative. I've taken them off of the EVO. My adult still eats it until I run out of it... The breeder whom I got him from used this food called retriever puppy and mixed it with raw eggs. Maybe, I'll just continue that since he's so accustomed to it. I also add raw fruits and vegetables as directed by my brother who is an expert on the breed. 

Also, one last question about this VERTEX... Exactly what does it do?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

There is a lot of crap in the water that you have to be careful of. I would take fresh water with you to the lake. Also if you have alot of real hot weather don't go swimming this is the worse time to go. I don't let Chalice drink much of the water. Last year her toy kind of soaked up water but for this year I found sloid toys that float. 

I go to the lake cause I don't have a big enough pool. I wish I did if I can sell some of the horses I might invest in a big pool.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

i didn't really read everything but...

you shouldn't get your pup evo but you could use innova. I also own Ambullies and my boy is 105lbs in the winter and summer time/show weight it like 90lbs. ambullies need a high protein diet and mad excerise to look good! or they become sloppy and fat like some of the pics you posted above. i really dont use vitamins or supplements... but some excerise things i do is walk my dogs are like 3 miles a day unless it is raining or snowing i use the spring and flirt pole and also during the spring and summer when it is warm i take them in my pool or to the river and get them to swim because they love water and that builds up a lot of muscle mass.


----------



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok so LEGEND is REALLY out of shape... We went for a long walk because it was a nice day today and LEGEND laid down on me twice! lol!!! No really though, I just don't think he is used to walking, because about an hour into it he began to pick it up and instead of me walkng/pulling him, he began to walk ahead and pick things up... Also, it's prob cuz he has worms, got him dewormed today, so prob had a tummy ache.


----------

